# 25rs-s Tow Vehicle



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

As we drove home from our second TV search last evening DH says "Who could I call to get a good opinion on what will handle the Outback best?" You all know the crystal clear answer!!!







Who do you call with any Outback question but Outbackers!!!!!









So sound off. We are currently towing our 2005 25RS-S with a Grand Cherokee V8. While it handles it, it is pushing it too the max and we want to do some long hauls on which we are sure the Jeep would be overwhelmed. Give us your best info. All you 25RS-S owners what are you towing with or have towed with give us your pros and cons. Of course all other Outback owners and experienced towers your info is valued too.

We've been leaning toward the F250. But have considered the Yukon XL and the other SUV's of that size as a family of 4 the third row seat and other creature comforts would be nice when not traveling.

Can't wait to read your input


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

happycamper,

I don't have a 25RSS but I do tow an Outback. My personal choice is a 3/4 Suburban. Or Yukon XL, Chevy 2500 HD Pickup, or F250, or Ram 2500. In other words, if I was buying a new TV, I'd get, at the least, a 3/4 ton. If money wasn't an object, I'd opt for the one ton.

BTW, the 3rd row seating is sure nice. Plus, with the Suburban, you still have a good size "trunk" in the rear.

Good luck on whatever you choose.

Mark


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I thought our K1500 2000 Suburban with the 5.3L was a pretty good match to our 25RSS for normal terrain. We traveled a lot of miles with this setup. The Suburban is a very versatile vehicle that is easy to live with and gets good fuel economy considering. Itâ€™s not a mountain goat though and it showed when we started hitting miles of 6 and 7% grades in the Smokey Mountains. If I had to go with the K1500 Suburban again I would definitely get the 4.10 rear.

If you want vehicle thatâ€™s made for towing and have future plans to upgrade trailers then go Â¾ ton or 1 ton. Our 2500HD did an excellent job of towing the 25RSS but I wouldnâ€™t have expected anything less. Itâ€™s thirsty though and wouldnâ€™t make the best daily driver IMHO.


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

I would agree with Mark, I would go with the 3/4 ton then you shouldn't have to worry about it at all. I sure some of the Titan owners will chime in also.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK, OK,.... Titan owner officially chiming in!









All of the vehicles mentioned would certainly do the trick, but I would encourage you to give a Titan a close look. It is only rated as a 1/2 ton, but it is regularly picked as the strongest 1/2 ton on the market.

We have no problems towing our 28RS-DS with the Titan. 7% grades or not!
High tow rating (9,400#) and long wheelbase make for a great tow vehicle!









Good luck in your shopping!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

We tow our 25 RSS with a Ford Expediting and it handles it quite well, until we get to long and steep hills, then I start to thing of a diesel of some sort. The trade off for slowing down on the hills is the third row set. While towing I get 9.5 mpg and empty around 17.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

If my wife didn't insist upon an SUV as a daily driver, I'd pick a one-ton pickup crewcab 4x4 to tow with. The exterior bed would be great for bikes and firewood and stuff, and the diesel option would be mighty tempting as well, both for the power and fuel economy.

Kevin P.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

No matter what you choose...remember this:

longer wheelbase = safer tow experience.
great WD hitch = safer tow experience.
tall gears (diff) = stronger tow experience.

Also take into consideration...will this be the only trailer you will own for some time? Consider the fact of future upgrades.

PS:
My tow experience was OK to Marginal with the Chevy Tahoe.
My tow experience is...really great with the TITAN.

I've towed the 25RSS for 4 camping seasons now...with both vehicles.
I have a much better setup now.

Good luck.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

3/4 ton suburban or yukon xl with the 8100 motor. I haven't seen a titan up close yet and I'm sure they are nice but if you're upgrading you might as well go 3/4 ton for the extra capacity IMO. 3/4 ton and 1 ton pickups are nice also but don't make for really good daily drivers. I know my wife won't drive one and besides that 3rd row of seats will come in handy when your kids have friends along for car pooling or weekend trips.

Power, space and tow capacity in a decent sized package. That's what we'll be getting next when the time comes for a new truck for us.

Mike


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I would imagine it all comes to what you would really prefer....in regards to SUV versus P-up.

I would definitely go for the 3/4 ton (or Titan-Armada)). Regardless of P-up or SUV.

If you haul a lot of items, stick with a P-up. If you haul a lot of people, go with the SUV.

Either one, use a good, well set-up WD hitch and sway.

Steve


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

The Armada would pull that thing around without any problem at all.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Test drive them all. You could have a E rated tire on a 1/2 or a C rated tire on a 3/4 ton. My 3/4 ton Suburban rides much nicer than my sons 1/2 ton Tahoe did and the tires were identical. Air pressure in a tire will also affect around town driving if you keep them at maximum as you might for trailering.

Oh the fun of research and deciding what to buy.

Good Luck

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Paul
I second the Armada and it will have plenty of room inside for everyone plus stuff.

Don


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

Well, gotta join in with the Titan Crew.
Our F150 was good and towed our 27rsds well. But the Titan performed much better.I was a bit worried at first but it is a towing machine. Looked at the F250 first, but just after seeing and driving the Titan it was a quick sale. Not to mention all the great help from the OB Titan Crew


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2004)

If you want a great tow vehicle and money isn't an object, then I'd go with a quad cab 3/4 or 1 ton Chevy or Ford (with a diesel of course).

If you're going to scale down to a 1/2 ton then you need to ask yourself what type of towing you plan on doing. If there's a lot of long hauling then I would gravitate to a pick-up with at least a 140 inch wheelbase. While something like a suburban with a 130 inch wheelbase is nice, that extra bit of stability you'll get from 10 more inches of wheelbase will go a long way keeping you from getting road weary during a long haul, even with weight dristribution and anti-sway.

If you find yourself dealing with hills, then you need something with some oomph, and you'll need to reduce your selection to only a small list of vehicles in the 1/2 ton class. I towed a 26RS with a suburban and when it got really hilly, the suburban just didn't cut it.

If you have kids and need space in the vehicle, but want the longer wheelbase, then you need a quad cab pickup, but you have to rule out the Dodge because it's not a true quad cab with that small back seat.

For me, I wound up narrowing the list to the Ford F-150 and the Nissan Titan. Ultimately I went with the Titan because it had nicer features and it clearly out-powered the Ford.

Signed Stacey's husband


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Pickup or SUV







I went for both 2500 Avalanche with the 8.1







love it and it will pull anything.

John


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

SUV's are great, BUT - WHere do you put all the bikes, firewood, grill and patio rug?- Especially if they are wet or dirty. To me, a 4-door pickup is best. Unless, of course, you have so many kids you need the 3rd seat.
Fred


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

Well let me tell you my opinion.
We bought our 25RSS in March and went on one long trip and many short trips this summer.
I pulled it with a Tahoe and it was not enough. You need a longer wheel base TV. I did not have the right gears to be towing a 25RSS either.
We love the Tahoe and will keep it,
DW will not let me sell it.
I bought a 1996 F350 4 door crew cab with Dual back wheels. I think it's about as long as the trailer. It came
equipped with a 5th wheel hitch so I will be ready when it's time for a 5th Wheel Trailer.
I only had it out on a trial run so far but what I could tell it was just right. Did not have any windy conditions on the trial but hope it handles as expected.
I know the Tahoe was poor in windy conditions and all short wheel base TV will be the same.
The F350 Dually Crew Cab will only be used for the 25RSS as we have the Tahoe for around town.
Best recommendation is a 3/4 or 1 ton with as long a wheel base as possible.
I am no expert but do know that a Tahoe is not right for a 25RSS.
Good Luck Hunting.
Bob & Judy (2blackdogs)


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

OK.....

I'm chiming in... I own a 25RSS and tow with a 04 Durango 4.7 with 3.55 gears. Here's the honest truth... I wish I had my 2002 RAM I traded prior to buying the 25RSS. The Durango is a great truck, but I really wish I had HEMI power. The wheelbase is 119.0" , IMHO the limit for my trailer. I have a good WD set up, and sway has not been a problem. I live in SE Michigan, where it's as flat as p**s on a plate (sorry), so the truck never has struggled.

We actually cancelled our dream Outback vacation to the Outer Banks this past July due to my concerns with the TV. If I had that HEMI and 3.92's, I would of realized my dream of being at Kitty Hawk.

Get yourself a TV with wheelbase and guts.... I will be looking at another RAM with a HEMI and 3.92's as my next TV... and will have no concerns!

Mike


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

check out my SIGNATURE, we went this route because of the kids.

darrel


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Hey all

I knew you would come through!! Keep the info coming. We'll be doing search #3 over the weekend I'm sure. We'll let you all know the final decision. For those of you who wondered we tow with Reese, Husky combination and Prodigy Brake.
Not bad but the wheel base issue can be felt for sure.

Happycamper
Hubby, Wife and two beautiful Kiddos 1b; 1g


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Here is my 2c for what it is worth. My mom (nonny) has a 06 23rs and has a Durango with the Hemi. I have a Ford F-350 supercab with single rear wheels and the powerstroke diesel. Granted this is a 23rs that we are towing, but the weight difference isn't all that much between that and the 25. Let me tell you there is a WORLD of difference between the Durango, and my truck. Of course this is expected. Personally, if given the option, I wouldn't tow with the Durango for a long distance. Don't get me wrong, it does okay, but you definately know the trailer is there, and when it comes to hills, you know they are there also







.
With the 1 ton and the diesel, I have to remind myself that I am towing a trailer, and the power in the hills is unmatchable







.
Whatever you decide on, make sure it is an informed decision, based on YOUR research, and not what a salesman is telling you. I'm sure everyone will agree that no matter what salesman you talk to (TV or TT) you will have plenty of towing capacity with the vehicle you are looking at, even if it is a Geo Metro







. Just make sure you get on the net and do your own research and you shouldn't have a problem.
Good luck!!! action


----------



## Sigearny (Aug 20, 2005)

I went with the 05 Tundra 4 door. It dosn't have the HP of the Titon or the ford's but this is something I pull with 10% of the time and you have to balance that with your needs when you get the OB to the camp ground. My dad has a deticated 1 ton duely 90% of his miles his truck is a draft horse. I needed the 4 door for the kids but if Toyota had an oil burner I would look at it again. Point is everyone would love more power but you have to weigh the issues. As far as wheel base Longer is better thats no bull.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Sigearny on the Tundra
You're right You should base it on your needs.

Don


----------



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

We have a 2003 Suburban and tow a 26 rs have just return from a 2800 mile vacation. No issues... went from Col, Oh to Rocky mountains went through Wolf creek pass 10350' pulled like a champ. By the way, 2 adults and six kids with a standard v8 and basic platform. Averaged 13 - 8 miles per gal towing depending if mountains or tailwind. Two years ago used a Ford e150 with a v8 on the same trip... struggled in the mountains. The Suburban is the best tv we've every had.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the info. 7 dealers and many test drives later we Drove an '02 GMC Yukon XL 2500 last night.







Love at first sight or should I say drive. Put a hold on it. Will probably bring it home by the end of the week. Can't wait to take the Outback for a spin. If you are considering a new TV now is the time to look. dealers at least in our area are practically givin' 'em away. Especially if you are thinking used.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> went with the 05 Tundra 4 door.


Sigearny,

Nice truck!







Congrats.

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> '02 GMC Yukon XL 2500


happycamper,

You, too! I think you'll really enjoy the 2500!







I know we do.

Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Drove an '02 GMC Yukon XL 2500 last night. Love at first sight or should I say drive. Put a hold on it.


I'll agree with that!!! We test drove an '02 this past summer and my wife really liked the way it drove. Since it would have been her daily ride, she took it to a parking lot and parked it, etc. When we make a move, that's the truck for us.

Enjoy!!!

Mike


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Towed our 2004 Outback 25RSS initially with a 2003 Chevy Trailblazer with 4.11 gears.

I towed it three time with it. Never again.

I own a new 2004 Chevy 2500 Crew Cab. That's the ticket.

Read my signature line.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

I agree with another post, for a family of 4, I *highly *recommend a quad cab truck. You get the best of both worlds, lots of interior space, and ability to haul bikes/wood/etc in the back. A big SUV is enchanting and granted they have room to haul stuff in back, but not truly "dirty stuff". I have often times thrown dirty/wet camping gear in the back of the truck for the drive home rather than put it in the outback. Let alone hauling loads of barkdust/rock/etc.

I am happy with my current towing combination but I do have tempered expectations for towing. I don't expect to climb up a 6% grade with no effort. And with gas costing what it does these days, I like my non-towing gas mileage of 13/17. If gas cost was not an issue and if my DW would let me buy a new truck (which she won't, at least if I want to live happily ever after), I would go 3/4 ton chevy or ford quad cab.

Did you test drive any quad cabs?

Good luck,
Danny


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Hey Yall

Brought the new TV home Fridy night. Have to do some hitch adjustments and then it'll get to meet it's new travelin' cmpanion.

We drove em' all. Decided on an 02 Yukon XL 2500 6.0L. Pick ups were nice but we decided the xtra seating would be a benefit. Hopin' Grandma and Grandpa might join us on a trip or two and have a nephew who would like us to adopt him everytime we mention taking the Outback out. ("smart Kid with good taste")

Thanks for all the info and Opinions they were very helpful.

By the way this thread has offically addicted the DH. DW was the prime user until she posted this now it'll be a 50/50.

Thanks Guys and Happycamping!!


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Well I have been down this road before! I bought the F150 a month ago as many of you already know, it was down to the Titan and the F150.

As I stated before the Titan wins hands down when it comes to power, but with all the discounts, rebates, warranties, incentives, I almost had no choice to go with the F150, which more than suits my needs.

Still happy with the purchase, it really is a great truck, if I could afford it, I would have a Titan sitting next to it in the driveway!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Thank you to everyone who offered advice toward a purchase of a new TV. Check out our GMC Yukon XL 2500 (6.0L) with the Outback 25RS-S ready for a trip to French Creek State Park this past weekend.









Jim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice combo Jim
Looks Great









Don


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Nice!!!









Mike


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Congrats on the new TV, Jim! Looks great!


----------

